
The Future of JavaScript - _nh_
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=103568
======
kurttheviking
old link[1]?

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=103568)

